# How old is this one?



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I know we have some Square D experts here. Ill guess these were made and installed in the 40's. Am I close?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say early 50's.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> I'd say early 50's.


I 'd go with that too.......much earlier than that we'd see fuses...don't drop it when you take that down......it weighs 5x as much as new chit:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

XOs were made into the early 60's.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree with the other guys. XOs were 50s-60s.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Cutler-Hammer & SQ D XO panels were replaced by the Type CH & QO breakers, the XO's replaced the Multibreakers.


SQ D used to tool up once a year to build replacement XO's into the mid to late 1970's, paid around $8.00 for a new XO120 at a supply house in the '70's.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I like those old Bulldog disco's in the pix there, those were named for the integrity of their build imho....~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> I'd say early 50's.


Yup...

What's that 2 pole Murray breaker doing sitting there?


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup...
> 
> What's that 2 pole Murray breaker doing sitting there?


 
Not Murray, it's a GE twin breaker....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This all has to be upgraded don't you think? My customer will have to be persuaded in order to say yes to an upgrade. Any suggestions out there? These are all 5 mains and he's already hinted at replacing the XO panel in one of the pictures. This job is close to home which is really sweet.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> This all has to be upgraded don't you think? My customer will have to be persuaded in order to say yes to an upgrade. Any suggestions out there? These are all 5 mains and he's already hinted at replacing the XO panel in one of the pictures. This job is close to home which is really sweet.


Hire that right and hand man....this would be a good one to see what hes got.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

I'd sure push for an upgrade...not hard, but try to sell it honestly.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Ill see what I can do. This would be a nice job to get. Have to call in the reinforcements!


----------



## sullivanth (Feb 23, 2013)

Magnettica said:


> I know we have some Square D experts here. Ill guess these were made and installed in the 40's. Am I close?


 
Nope, sorry, I would have to fail it.
No physical protection for the ground wire......

Among other things.....:no::no::no:


----------

